# my dec throwdown bacon cheese wings



## miamirick (Jan 16, 2012)

heres a step by step on those cheesy hot wings

*i didn't take good assembly pics so these are shots from a previous batch*

sprinkled with some cajun seasoning








fresh out of the smoker and covered with franks hot sauce and butter







add a little shreedded cheedar







then sprinkle with some bacon







some close up shots







this was my favorite pic but my daughter voted me down saying the wings are lost in the tablecloth







this was the entry shot







thanks for the votes and happy smoking

thanks for looking


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man.....those look great Rick, I've gotta give these a try.

You can't go wrong with Franks and Bacon


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks delicious  thanks for posting the tutorial!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

I love Hot Wings, but Bacon and Cheese has to make them better...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome job Rick - thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## dewetha (Jan 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I love Hot Wings, but Bacon and Cheese has to make them better...JJ


Bacon and cheese make everything better!

back to miamirick, that is very creative IMO. looks good.


----------



## scooper (Jan 16, 2012)

Wings, cheese, bacon, Franks....

The four basic food groups!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 17, 2012)

Great post thanks for the how to do .looks very Mexican very colorful


----------



## boykjo (Jan 17, 2012)

I voted for ya Rick........ Great job on the wings and the presentation.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

As soon as I saw them in the throwdown, I new this is something I have to make. They look absolutely delicious Rick! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 17, 2012)

They do look Delicious !!!!!

great job Rick !!!!

on the "to do list"


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 17, 2012)

Now all we need is a football game .....Great pics


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW !


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

ON my to do list as well


----------



## chefrob (Jan 21, 2012)

something tells me they didn't last very long did they rick................


----------

